# pics



## BigBruce420 (Aug 28, 2006)

New pics of my plant.  It's been over a week of pre-flowering, I'm not seeing much developement in the bud sites...What will it look like when the buds actually start to grow?  Also, I think I might have a hermie, as some of the sites look like they could be male, while others are most definately female...what do I do to make sure the plant doesn't reproduce? Thanks!


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 28, 2006)

when the bud starts growing you will begin to see lots of hairs   not just a few/node.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 28, 2006)

That plant looks to be leaching nitrogen from itself.

I'm not saying that it is, just that it looks to be.

Is that soil fertilized? 

Are you covering it at night in order to induce flowering? 



Next time...plant more...

lots more.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not quite sure what it means for it to be leaching nitrogen from itself, but I just put some miracle grow fertilized soil around it today, so I hope that helps it.  Before that I didn't fertilize the soil, but it seemed to be good dirt since there's a lot of other plants growing in my backyard.  Also, those pictures are kinda messed up color-wise, cuz I played around with the white-balance on my camera phone, most of the leaves, except the lowest ones, are a much darker green than that.

I haven't been covering it at night, it gets pretty much pitch black in my backyard at night, so I didn't think I needed it...do I?

I actually planted a good 10-15 seeds around my backyard, but it was from a sac I bought that had a bunch of seeds in it, and only one ended up growing into a plant.  Honestly, I just want the one, but I wanna make sure it buds and at least gives me something to smoke in the end.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 29, 2006)

Miracle grow....use that 1/4 strength and never more than 1/2 strength.

So not so sharp cellcams aside...An otherwise healthy plant, that begins losing it's green from the bottom up is a plant who's top is sucking (leaching) nitrogen from lower growth in order to maintain the tops.

No need to cover anything...you mentioned it having been in pre-flower for a while so I gathered you were manipulating the amount of sun its been getting.

Tossing seeds down willy nilly is likely to get one the result you've seen...care should be taken to make sure every seed is given every chance to sprout...and then have itself oriented right so that it can begin doing what sprouts do.

Many outdoor growers begin their grow indoors...and then soon into sprouting move them outside.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Aug 29, 2006)

Honestly, I don't know anything about growing herb.  I didn't even think anything would grow, and I had no clue about how to plant seeds until after I already planted them.  

I'm not really sure what you mean by 1/4 or 1/2 strength, I just sorta sprinkled this miracle grow fertilized soil I found in the garage around my plant.  Today its looking pretty strong.  Some days it looks kinda droopy, usually around noon when its super hot out.  But I went to check on it today and it was pretty perky.

Someone told me preflowering usually takes 2 weeks, and that its usually a little faster for indicas.  I'm just curious, is there any way I can get it to start flowering?  The sun where I'm at is 13 hours day, 11 hours night.  Does it absolutely have to get down to 12/12 before actual flowering begins? Thanks a lot for the help, as far as smoking goes, I'd say I'm pretty expert, but I don't know jack about growing herb.  It's been a good learning experience and I'm hoping around the end of the month my plant will be ready for harvesting.


----------



## Hick (Aug 30, 2006)

"Outdoors" 12/12 has little relevance. The plants begin 'feeling' the stimulation shortly after 6/21 as the days begin to gradually get shorter. Most plants are well into flowering, some nearlly matured, by the time 12/12 is reached naturally in the NH.


----------

